# 8n Side dist erratic idle and when at high rpm it just searches for rpm



## vconthepc2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good morning everyone , Here in maryland and having an issue with my 8n. Quick history , Got tractor running and in my opinion quite well about 5 years ago . Lent to my father came back hasnt been right since. Im trying ot get it back running as i have a upcoming need for it soon . 5 years ago i replaced cap , rotor, coil , points wires plugs and rebuilt carb marvel schiber carb. Its been sitting since returned to me until about a week ago. Replaced carb with ebay replacement after 2 attempts rebuilding original one (also zero spark points were burned so i sanded them) gapped at .015 i just found out it should have been .026 - side dist ) - (Tractor wouldn't start without either This was never an issue before ) Drained gas tank and replaced sediment bowl and strainer assembly. Good gas and good flow to carb. Now tractor starts without either but wont idle below 550 and has miss at idle unless i shut idle mixture screw all the way then it smooths right out and picks up RPM . When i accelerate engine thru rpm range it spits and sputters and when it finally reached 1800 2000 it begins to drop way back and accelerate to 2000 then back lower again Searches bad . when you try and drive the tractor the engine is searching and feels like its down on power while searching thru rpm ... I also pulled plugs and cleaned them with sandblaster , and gapped points at .015 but i have a side mount and i see i should have them .026 right ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmm.... Well for starters, welcome to the forum! glad you stopped by. There are a few lads here for sure that can help you nail your problem down and sort it, that's for sure. Now my two cents worth. 

How is the action of the governor rod? is it smooth? Is the spring in good shape? When you changed the fuel bowl and screen assembly, I'm assuming that the filter screen in the tank was part of that change out, yes? You have replaced the carb, so that should have a new screen in it as well, so what about the tank filler cap? Have you tried to run the tractor with the cap loose to see if you have a venting problem? 
Anyways,, that's a few ideas. I'm sure someone else will jump in and help as well.


----------



## be0354 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds like a vacuum leak. Check intake manifold to block and to carb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

You may have a Distributor issue.


----------

